# What side dish goes great with Lemon Pepper Salmon?



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

In my opinion, a meal needs a side dish. Variety is always good.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

I vote for pinto beans. Now that should make a good meal. 

bigwheel


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of pinto beans... do you think black bean stew would work? Or just black beans by themselves?


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Yeppers...black beans should work too. Dang your making me hongry here 

bigwheel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about a fresh salsa: fresh-cut corn kernels, tomato pulp (no seeds, please), diced green pepper, minced green onion, maybe some rinsed black beans- dressed with a nice vinaigrette (maybe a bit of chili thrown in).

Or a Greek country salad: chunks of tomato, cucumber, onion (I like red), capers dressed with a red wine vinaigrette or lemon/olive oil dressing.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice ideas, Mezzaluna! 

How about green beans or haricort verts lightly sauteed with thin strips of red bell pepper and tossed with a little sherry and soy at the very end. A nice sprinkle of toasted sesame seeds and a grind of pepper to top it off?


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

Dilled baby red potatoes or dilled baby carrots are both delightful and refreshing side dishs. Dill goes very nicely with salmon dishes.

Dilled baby red potatoes:

http://www.sunkist.com/recipesearch/...482&servings=5

Substitute baby carrots for potatoes to make dilled baby carrots.

They are both very simple dishes which will not over power the main dish.


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Aurora's got it. Anything with dill, would really complement the lemon on the fish.
Now, I'm hungry!
Lyne


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A simple Basmati rice pilaf is all you need with maybe some sesame steamed green beans, or lemon scented broccoli.:lips:


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Luby's cafeteria down here got the fried catfish special each Friday and they load it up with dill. Nuff to make a grown man puke. I eat lunch a lot with a yankee from Iowa and he dont even like it. Dill is best to be used to make pickles I think. Just my dos centavos of course...Sure the yankee agree too. 

bigwheel


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I kind of agree with you there BW, not a big fan of the stuff, but as you said, Killer on pickles!!!:lips:


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well I aint never met a New Yawker who wasnt high quality intelligent folks and you is clearly not an exception to the rule Now I got to tell you about my world famous top secret Grand Prize Winning meatball recipe sometime. It come a januine eyetalian Roman Catholic lady from New Yawk City. Guess I betta save that for the recipe section. I dont think you and I much like Holladiase sauce either. Taste like lemon pudding dont it? Why would anybody want to put lemon pudding on veggies or eggs? Pet Milk gravy made with sausage drippings taste much mo betta on there..Dontcha think?

bigwheel


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

I apologize for making a suggestion for your side dish with salmon. I didn't realize that it needed to meet with everyone's taste. I offered a suggestion with the thought that this was a place to exchange cooking ideas and suggestions. I did not intend to make anyone sick or disgusted with my post. I did not understand the purpose of the Chef Talk website.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Hey we just kiddding around with ya a little..please kindly accept my apologies for having offended you. So sorry. That dang trouble making yankee from New Yawk started it as best I recall. I was just sorta trying to placate him when was rumored to have said I dont like dill on fish. Now whut I did not want to tell him of course is..I know folks like that kinda stuff or the cafteria wouldnt put it on the catfish. Me and that other yankee try to give them a hint to leave it off..and the lines are still snaking out the front door at well past lunch. So I guess you and them is right on the money with the dill vs fish thing. Just depends on where a person is from I guess. I figger that particular Lubys is owned by somebody from your area You obviously aint from New Yawk or Texas. 

bigwheel

ps..dont ever take me serious cept where it come to religion..politics..and cookin


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Great ideas everybody!  I think I'll top the salmon with salsa (Salmon + Salsa= killer dish) and on the side a Dill Vegetable Medley- like with Fennel, Baby Potatoes, Carrots, and all that stuff. I'll propably top the veggies with a light vinagrette, to add a tad of flavor without overpowering it. Thanks guys!


----------

